# Trailer Lift



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok,
My family has a Thanksgiving trip planned which takes us on several rough dirt roads.
This is an annual event, but will be the first time for a rough road and our new Outback.
Has anyone done anything to gain more ground clearance with their Outback.
It has been suggested that I change out the axles to straight type rather than the 4 " drop.
Another suggestion was to have new spring brackets welded to the top of the existing axles and place the springs over the axles.
Fortunately I was a welder in a previous life and still have friends in the business to help with this large project.
Any suggestions that are out there would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kenny I don't really have any advice, I've taken our Outback off on some rough USFS roads and clearance was just fine. This is one I'd swing by your Outback dealer to check on the options. There is one thread of interest, you might want to check it out and contact jdhankins about it. You can find the post here.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have heard of others with the same need "flipping the axles". I really don't know much about this or if it is even possible with an Outback. From what I have read over at the other RV forum with a .net address, many have somehow flipped their axles over, esentially reversing them to gain ground clearance. From pictures I have looked at it worked well.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I remounted my springs on top of the axles on my old prowler. It put the TT up about 5" or more. Looked like grasshopper going down the road. Took me about 4 hrs to do the change, but only took about 2 hours to put them back to normal again. I didn't like it being so high. Of course, my 5 is that way from the factory. I haven't paid any attention if the axles are flipped or the springs are just on top of the axles, but I do know it is high. I probably have 18+" underneath -- maybe more. I think I'd talk to the dealer before doing anything.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Once you raise the trailer, you'll have to set the hitch up all over again, as you're tongue will be higher. It will also change the way the TT behaves a bit, though I'm not sure how much.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

When we got our Dutchman fiver we had the dealer flip the axle to make the trailer match the F250 4x4 we were pulling it with. Without having that done, the fifth wheel would have been tipped up in front to compensate for the truck's taller stance. The dealer did it for free before we took delivery.

This mod was really helpful because we went beyond boondocking to off-road camping including some pretty rough stuff and the added clearance was really essential. I don't see us doing much of that with our Outback though. If you DO plan on doing this, keep a close eye on those tires! Check them thoroughly once you get back to pavement and clean out any rocks that might have wedged in the tread. With the higher tire pressure, those rocks can be rough on the tires.


----------



## jdhankins (Jun 1, 2004)

I was the one that put the axles over the springs and it will increase your ground clearance by 3-4". Doesn't seem like much, but it is plenty for my applications. It is really straight forward and simple to do. The one thing that I didn't account for is lengthening the wiring to my brakes. As far as towing I don't even notice any difference. I do have a WD hitch and sway bars. I was really worried about it catching more side wind going down the highway, but I have gone up and down the Columbia River Gorge without any problems. You will have to adjust your ball height, but this was simple also!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know that much about messing with trailer suspensions, but couldn't you get an inch or so of clearance with bigger trailer tires (provided they'd fit the wheel wells, of course).

Kevin P.


----------



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

To everyone who has replied, thanks.
I will be making the mod this weekend and will let everyone know how it goes.
Seems to be fairly straight forward.
I just have to get with one of my old welder buddies who has the proper equipment to get the job done.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Please let us know how it goes. Take pictures. I may want to do this one too.


----------



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

OK,
The Outback has now been lifted. With the help of my father-in-law and a borrowed shop, tools, Etc. we completed the job in about four hours. The trailer towed the same and I gained about 4 1/2 inches of ground clearance. It makes the first step a little high, but it will be a lot better than tearing up the rear end on some of the way outback roads we will be traveling.

I'll try and get some pictures posted in the next few days.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal Kenny, I look forward to seeing the photos.

I will see if I can find a set of plans and photos from a hybrid owner that created a box below his bottom step, a simple design but it also held some common items in them, even shoes could be stored.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding. 4 1/2" gain is huge. I was raising the rear step to gain 3/4 - 1".
Cannot wait to see pics.









Thor


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

We have taken our Outback to two state parks this year where the roads were at best "bad". Many dips, washouts and such and the Outback we have (21RS) handled it whithout a scratch or ding. Caution when traversing washouts is always advised but realistically, unless you are going 4 wheeling with them, they handle offroad pretty well.

But, one never knows...


----------



## jdhankins (Jun 1, 2004)

Go here to see pic!

Here's the picture of mine after moving the springs over the axles. I can't find a good before picture for comparison, but for those that have the 28BHS, you know how low they sit.

JDHankins

I don't know why my picture doesn't show up here, but it is in the modification gallery.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, that looks pretty good. Looks like the kids are enjoying life, too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great mod. I have to think that was a must have for our Oregon camping. In the last 10 years I've stayed at 1 campground with hookups. We tend to go WAY off the beaten path. Any chance you have some documentation on this mod? I'm a computer guy...not really too handy in the garage.

Where are you camping in that picture? Looks like somewhere we'd go.

Jim


----------



## jdhankins (Jun 1, 2004)

When the kids are happy the wife's happy and when Momma is happy we are all happy!

We were camping at Lake Billy Chinook. We really like the area and will be going back again.

Here is a link to a site that has step by step instructions. Axle

Good Luck and let me know if you have questions.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great mod. I think that will be the first mod next spring. Where did you get the axle brackets?Lets see 4" lift for the outback and why not a 4" lift for the Avalanche








John


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

the axle flip kit is a great thing to do if you need it. we've done many on cabanas and some coachmen tt. the kits are available from keystone i think. we've gotten some from there but it may be a dealer thing. some people may say that the kit is bolt on, but it's definately a weld job. woth the time and money if you are having clearance problems.


----------

